# Silver Quarter Horse Show Halters.



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 24, 2008)

I want to get a really fancy show halter for my donkey Liea, And i have been thinking a quarter horse styled one with REAL silver would be nice. (i know it's going to be alot of $$$) but i have no clue where to get them in the right size, any ideas?

I know Ozark has the Quarter Style

( http://minitack.com/mw28D.htm) but i want one with some more "bling"

~Ian,


----------



## picasso (Dec 25, 2008)

Try checking Star Lake Farm. Visit My Website We bought a really nice one from her at ASPC Congress this year. It's black with silver on it.


----------



## minimule (Dec 25, 2008)

Check eBay too. Just do a search for mini halters.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 25, 2008)

AWSOME! Starlake had one, and it was nice...the problem is, idk if a mini size would fit my donkeys. :/


----------



## picasso (Dec 26, 2008)

Are your donkeys miniatures or regular size? The one we bought from her fits our Shetland. He is 37.75". Talk to them. They can probably give you measurments from the halters.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 27, 2008)

ok, the thing is, donkeys can be weird sizes. My riding bridle for them has a horse size browband, Pony headstall and cavoson and mini bit... You kind of have to mix and match with them.


----------

